# A Few Facts About "QUINK"



## imp (Oct 21, 2015)

Anybody remember it? Revolutionary quick-drying fountain pen ink, using alcohol instead of water as a carrier. Phased-out in UK in 1972,  U.S. in 1978. They still  make this stuff, catering to a large market of collectors as well as users!  See here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quink

imp


----------

